# Solved: Your computer cannot come out of hibernation 0xc00000000d



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Hello!

Up to now, I have been able to deploy Windows 7 on Dell laptops without issues. 

Now the new ones (Latitude E5450) that we have has this error:

Windows Resume Loader
Your computer cant come out of hibernation.
Status: 0xc000000d
Your computer will be rebooted. Any information that was not saved before the computer went into hibernation will be lost.
Enter=Reboot


These happen to all of the laptops that we have tested.

Has anyone had this issue before?


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Have checked to see if you have the latest BIOS? Last two BIOS updates have enhancements in regards to hibernation and sleep.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

It has Revision A06, the latest one. I do not have BitLocker on either, which apparently Dell has the same issue with theier 7400 series.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Guessing maybe UEFI?
If so take a look in the BIOS for the following:
General > Advanced Boot Options > Uncheck Enable Legacy Option Roms


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

We ended up turning off the option. It had to be done before the imaging / installation....

Now with that off, BitLocker won't encrypt... Close one hole... lol


----------

